# Reptile heating mat Q



## EightLeggedFrea (Feb 1, 2008)

I bought a reptile heating mat from petsmart to warm my emp, and it said it was good for terrarium use only and not aquarium use. However, when I actually opened it the label said it can be used on glass enclosures only and not plastic or anything else. All this time I've been keeping my emp in a large sized plastic terrarium and using an ordinary heating pad (and a cheap one) as a heat source. Although the mat also said it was used for reptile on was to be placed on the bottom of the terrarium (they obviously don't know I'm using this for a scorp, in other words). Would it still be okay if I placed the mat on one of the sides of my emp's current cage or must I move him to a similarly sized glass enclosure?


----------



## Xaranx (Feb 1, 2008)

Only problem is it might melt the plastic.


----------



## jen650s (Feb 1, 2008)

It won't necessarily melt the plastic, but exposure to heat for long periods of time can make some plastics brittle.  I tried this with a 60 gallon acrylic tank that I had a boa in and after about a year the bottom of the tank began to crack like plastic exposed to the sun for too long will.


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Feb 1, 2008)

I just returned from Petco, looking for a suitably-sized glass terrarium and I asked about heating mats and they mentioned I should use a heat light as well. I know I shouldn't listen to what Petco has to say, as I understand pet stores are notorious for not knowing what the hell they are doing with arthropods. 

I thought about buying a 5.5 gallon glass terrarium for my about 4 to 4.5" inch emp from Petco and asked these questions, and the answers I got for my queries just puzzled me even more. Petco told me to place a heating mat (Zoo-Med) on the bottom of a glass tank, but EMPS BURROW TO GET AWAY FROM HEAT SO THIS JUST DOESN'T MAKE ANY DAMN SINCE!!! The light thing (placed on the same side as the mat) should also be used for "healthy exoskeletons and to ease molting" or something like that, they said. I've read COUNTLESS emp care sheet on the net and I've heard nothing about this.

Does anyone here REALLY know how to care for emperor scorpions?!?! I've kept my emp in a "large"-sized plastic terrarium since last summer with a heating pad (like you use for your backs) for heating, but the pad was cheap and it goes out quickly. I feel as though I'm not giving my emp the proper care it requires in captivity. I am so damn stressed over this!


----------



## Brendan (Feb 1, 2008)

Your plastic terrarium will work perfectly. It actually depends on how many watts the heat pad is. What type of heat pad did you buy and how many watts is it? If it's anywhere from 4-8 watts, it won't "melt" the plastic at all. I'm actually using a plastic sterilite container with two 4W heat mats on the sides, and they aren't hot enough to melt the plastic. So don't worry about getting an acrylic or a glass terrarium, just stick with the plastic one.  

Don't stick the heat pads on the bottom, stick them on the side or the back of the enclosure. 

If you're going to use a light, it may be a bit too hot for the plastic, depending on how many watts it is. It is possible however to ditch the light. I mean, I'm not using a light at all. My room temperature is only about 68F-70F, and with the two heat mats it makes the temperature go up for about 80F, and my emp has no problems at all.


----------



## Xaranx (Feb 1, 2008)

Well they were partially correct, all heat sources should be congregated in one spot to provide a gradient of heat, a hot side and a cooler side.  

Heat mat should never be on a bottom in an emp tank, since you should have a lot (4"+) of substrate it will be kinda useless.  Put it on the side or back.  The heat mat I use on my plastic container are like these
http://www.beanfarm.com/store/agora.cgi?cart_id=9088032.5229&product=Heating&user4=Undertank Heaters

They are similar to flexwatt, aka heat tape which is the best choice for heating plastic containers.


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Feb 1, 2008)

Brendan said:


> Your plastic terrarium will work perfectly. It actually depends on how many watts the heat pad is. What type of heat pad did you buy and how many watts is it? If it's anywhere from 4-8 watts, it won't "melt" the plastic at all. I'm actually using a plastic sterilite container with two 4W heat mats on the sides, and they aren't hot enough to melt the plastic. So don't worry about getting an acrylic or a glass terrarium, just stick with the plastic one.
> 
> Don't stick the heat pads on the bottom, stick them on the side or the back of the enclosure.
> 
> If you're going to use a light, it may be a bit too hot for the plastic, depending on how many watts it is. It is possible however to ditch the light. I mean, I'm not using a light at all. My room temperature is only about 68F-70F, and with the two heat mats it makes the temperature go up for about 80F, and my emp has no problems at all.


I bought Zoo Med's Repit-Therm. And it's 16W so I'm gonna have to trade it for a 4 to 8W one like you said. Thanx for the info. This has taken a great load off.


----------

